# Canidae website?



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone have the website? I am so tired of looking for it... Even a google search doesnt bring it up. I have found it before but I cant seem to find it this time! This time I am definatly bookmarking it on my computer.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeh, it's a tough one all right. I don't know who thinks up these exotic webiste names. Who's gonna remember:

http://www.canidae.com/


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks RonE!

Gee canidae.com  ! Well thats strange that that website never pops up with a google search.

I stopped putting the obvious name in front of .com a long time ago. Maybe I should pick it up again.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If you do a Google search for Canidae, it is the first hit.

Maybe your search engine is broken.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, I lied, but not on purpose! I did a goodsearch not a google search. And thats probably how I found it in the end the last few times, by finally going to google. But since im so used to saying google, I just say that. Its almost the same! But maybe I should go back to google, its better apparently.

http://www.goodsearch.com/Search.aspx?Keywords=canidae


----------

